# Erie, PA - on land



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

My son recently moved to Erie, PA and I'm looking forward to visiting and doing some fishing while I'm there. Neither of us have boats, so it'll have to be from the banks or a pier (with or without a couple adorable granddaughters under 7 yrs. who want to go for the first time). Any targeted species will do - just want to find some action. Any suggestions on places in that area? And what about the state park - Presque Isle? Anyone been there?

Thanks,
Zooks
Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

From land, it would be best to wade, as there is a lot of silt in the bay...to get to the grass beds (where most of the fish are), you must wade. Of course, you will see weed mats near shoreline, but they are for the most part in 2' of water. Best bet for fishing from land is go into the state park and park at one of the several ramps then wade in. Smallmouth show up sometime early May, are out of there by mid June, and largemouth can stay in the bay year-round. If I were you, have your son buy a 2-man kayak and have a blast, as there are a few back-bays within the main bay that pretty much go untouched (there are lots of kayakers on main bay). Best of luck!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I know that the streams up there have some incredible steel head fishing. I personally used to fish inside the Ohio state line for steelhead in Conneaut creek and you couldn't beat the fishing. I also think its either Walnut or Turkey Foot creek near the OH line but in PA has some really good small mouth fishing from shore.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smellmyfinger (Apr 30, 2008)

DO NOT go fishing at Presque. It will make want to move up there. Outstanding fishery


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

smellmyfinger said:


> DO NOT go fishing at Presque. It will make want to move up there. Outstanding fishery



You are correct on the fishing being good in Presque State Park. The thing I would suggest, is stop at one of the two bait shops just before you get to the entrance of the park for a fishing report. They can tell you what area to fish and where you can rent a small boat for in the Presque Bay area, or where you can bank fish with success. In the spring, there is excellent Crappie fishing in the area they refer to as the lagoon. Also in the Spring, the lagoon is a photographer's paradise for waterfowl pictures. Also you can get fishing reports, and ask questions on the forums at www.fisherie.com. I hope this helps.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

eriewalleye said:


> Also you can get fishing reports, and ask questions on the forums at www.fisherie.com. I hope this helps.


If you go to the FishErie forum.....beware. Especially during steelhead season.


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, guys. Lots of things to look into. Something I didn't mention is that some of the fishing will probably be with young granddaughters just learning, so lots of precautions needed, but then gpa and dad get to go out by themselves sometimes, too. Area will be totally new to me so many thanks for the suggestions. Anybody else out there with suggestions would also be appreciated. 

Thanks again,
Zooks


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Eriewalleye (and Fishinnick),

Thanks for the Erie website. That should prove most helpful - maps, forums, bait shops, reports, and tons of other information.

-Zooks


----------



## seasick Steve (Apr 16, 2011)

fish the north or south piers. minnows and worms. all the bass you will ever want to catch.


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Seasick,

Thanks for keeping me on terra firma. Now all I have to do is find the piers - guess I can do that without much trouble when get I there. Locals will know if I need help. Have a map from internet that should help, too (have to dig it out first).


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

By the piers he's talking about the channel going from the bay out to the lake.Large concrete piers on both sides known as the north and south piers. Go out first and watch and talk to the fisherman. Watch and learn. On your way just bsfore there you will pass a bay on the right with the floating houses on the water . Good bass and bluegill shore sishing there for the kids. On the fisherie webpage go on maps and print a map of Presque Isle.Any other questions PM me.


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Walcat,

Thanks for the additional information. I appreciate it. Won't be going 'til early May so I'll wait before any pm. Who knows what might happen between now and then.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i couldnt imagine fishing from those piers as there is a hella lot of boat traffic in and out. there are nice ledges in that area that funnel fish though.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

smellmyfinger is right, that park will make you move up there (trust me, I useto live up there. Lack of jobs for what I do is what made me move but living in Dayton now, I get to go up there more often). 

Anyways, Erie is great for shore fishing from April - July. After July, it can be hit and miss from shore. My top shore spots are the East Pier, Ferry Landing (mostly spring), Misery Bay, and any spots you can find along the lagoons (all these spots are on the state park). North and South pier are OK for bass fishing but I don't always do good there. On the city side of the bay, Liberty Park pier and the Public Dock are good spots. You can go inland and fish Edinboro Lake or Lake Pleasant. All these spots I love to bass fish but you can also just take worms or minnows and catch panfish, pike, perch, and bass. Rest of the year, North and South Pier and Liberty Park are good for winter time perch till the ice forms. 

I should also mention, on the park, anywhere along the bay (where the bike path is) can be good spring - early summer for bass. Pull up and make a cast and see what happens. 

Prepare for lots of weeds. If you can find a good weedline, fish it. 

Erie is my hometown and where I learned to fish so I can give you lot more info if you wish, let me know on here or send me a message.


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Murph,

Thanks. I'll keep you in mind for now. After I get there and get a better feel for the area, I might give one or more of you guys a buzz for more info. I'm not even sure where my son's living at this point - just somewhere close to the beach on the mainland. Try to catch up with people early to mid-May. I'll probably be there about 3-4 days and get some quick scouting in and get a line or two wet.

Again, thanks Murph and all the others.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

The icefishing is great in the state park when there is good ice. All the gills, perch and crappie that you want, and a few bass and steelhead thrown in.


----------



## smellmyfinger (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.sonsoflakeerie.org/web cam page.htm there is a cam that you can control to have a look at the bay, looks like a few have their ice fishing game on near perrys monument, and for what its worth i will be on presque 13 may through the 18th if you want to give a yell ( old V tracker with a 25 merc , knocking the dough out of the smallies )


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I completely forgot about this site: http://www.fisherie.com/bay.aspx#shore

You can also check out fishing reports and the forum there. Everything is steelhead talk right now but you can find other info there.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Prepare for ticks. There are tons of deer ticks (the real little, pinhead size ones) throughout the peninsula. We normally do a walk there each spring from close to the entrance to the end and back (over 10 miles) and find ticks even when staying near the paved trail. They have plenty of signs warning about ticks on the grass/dirt trails that intersect the paved trail. Deet (or your favorite equivalent) and a wide brimmed hat is essential when fishing from shore.


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

*Murph & Smelly* ........ Thanks for the links and the additional info. Will have to wait until tomorrow to try the web cam in daylight, The Fisherie pages are very helpful (I hope). I think my son lives near the Lincoln park and access point. 

*Steel* .......... Thanks for the advice on the ticks. I would not have been prepared for that one. Also, about their size. We have the bigger wood ticks down here, but no deer ticks that I know of.


----------

